

Why you should always have a free plan - timsegraves
https://interviewer.io/blog/why-your-app-should-almost-always-have-a-free-plan/

======
timsegraves
Thoughts? Any other reason to have or not have a free plan?

~~~
smt88
Free plans suggest that your service is worth nothing, because you can give it
away for free. That's not always acceptable, especially when dealing with
larger B2B clients.

~~~
timsegraves
Yeah, I agree with the bigger enterprise clients. Sometimes it's hard to have
a free version of software you're selling to these types of customers.

My point on the free plan is more like a trial where you get limited use, not
giving away the entire thing for free. In interviewer.io's case I also want to
be able to help smaller startups who might not be able to yet afford a paid
plan at least use the product for the stage they are at.

